# Calculating Feather Edge?



## wizer

Just a quicky

How much should you overlap 150mm Feather Edge?


----------



## katellwood

Is it vertically boarded as in fencing or horizontally as in cladding, personally I would overlap approx 1" however, do not nail through both boards on the overlap especially at this time of the year as shrinkage will cause the boards to split and shake if fixed on both sides, just nail the overlap board trapping the board underneath will allow for some movement and hopefully prevent splitting


----------



## gidon

At least 1 inch. 
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## wizer

thanks guys


----------



## OPJ

Yeah, I've always given boards a one inch overlap as well. It's the same if the boards are 5" or 6".


----------



## wizer

Right, what's the calculation for estimating the amount of feather edge to order?

Tommy Walsh would be ashamed of me :? :wink:


----------



## MikeG.

Give me your wall sizes, inc. your gables, Tom, and I'll do it for you. You'll have to tell me about your openings, too.

Mike


----------



## wizer

can I send you the sketchup file Mike?


----------



## MikeG.

I'm on a computer that doesn't have SU loaded.......

How about putting some rough dimensions on your dwg, printing it, scanning and sending to me by email? That sounds really cutting edge, doesn't it!!!

Mike

PM me for my email address.........


----------



## wizer

You have PM mate


----------



## MikeG.

So have you!


----------



## OPJ

Tom, if you have 150mm wide boards then each board will give a coverage of 125mm, which equates to 8 boards per metre. You should be able to work it out from there. :wink: 

It's even easier with 5" boards as you get a 100mm covering (10 to a metre, etc.). I'd allow for a few extra as well. Not just in case you happen to cock something up  but, some firms band the packs up so tight that it can damage the edges.

Are you getting it all delivered? If you're planning on picking up and _selecting_ the boards yourself, I can tell you now that it'll drive the blokes in the yard mental - I know this because I've been there!! :roll:


----------



## wizer

Cheers Olly. It'll be delivered and I always order 'Cock-Up Wood'


----------



## John. B

Tom,
Why are you using feather edge over t & G shiplap? any particular reason,
or just a preference. :?


----------



## wizer

Price


----------

